# طاقة الأمواج طاقة جديرة بالإهتمام



## مهندس بوعافية (24 يوليو 2010)

طاقة الأمواج 
منقول من مدونة إلكترو 
electro.zaghost.com
لكل عشاق الكهرباء​تعتبر طاقة الأمواج نسبياً غير معروفة كأحد مصادر الطاقة النظيفة، لكن هذا المصدر المستمر للطاقة له المقدرة أن يكون واحداً من المصادر المستدامة؛ ليكفي حاجة العالم من الطاقة مستقبلاً إذا ما تم القضاء على بعض العوائق التي تقف في طريقه، وأعلن مجلس الطاقة العالمي أن حجم الطاقة التي يمكن توليدها من طاقة الأمواج تصل إلى مليوني ميغاواط، وهي ضعف كمية الكهرباء الحالية.
طاقة الأمواج هي واحدة من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة الخالية من الانبعاثات تماماً، وبما أن كثافة الماء تفوق كثافة الهواء بنحو 800 مرة، فإن كثافة طاقة الأمواج تفوق كثافة الرياح بمرات عدة، مما يجعل الزيادة الكبيرة في طاقتها تولد بعض المشكلات، ومن المتوقع لهذه الطاقة أن تكون ملائمة للعرض والطلب.





ويقدر مجلس الطاقة العالمي حجم الطاقة التي يمكن توليدها من أمواج المحيطات بنحو 2 تيراواط «أي مليوني ميغاواط»، وهي ضعف كمية الكهرباء التي ينتجها العالم الآن، كما تقدر الطاقة التي يمكن إنتاجها من الأمواج التي تضرب السواحل الأسترالية سنوياً بنحو مليون غيغاواط في الساعة، كما يمكن توفير 25 بالمئة من كهرباء المملكة المتحدة الحالية من مصادر أمواجها. 
وهنالك تقريباً نحو 100 شركة صغيرة حول العالم تعمل في تحويل قوة المحيطات إلى كهرباء، ويوجد الكثير من هذه الشركات في أوروبا، حيث تضخ الحكومات هناك الكثير من الأموال بغرض تقليل التكلفة.
أما الآن، فيتم إنتاج القليل من الكهرباء في بعض المصانع، عدا تلك التجريبية منها والمنتشرة حول أرجاء العالم، وباستثناء تلك العوائق، يرى الكثيرون أن كهرباء الأمواج ترجح كفتها على طاقة الرياح.
وحسب ما ذكره أندي بولدوك محلل بريطاني يعمل في مجال طاقة الأمواج لدى مؤسسة بلاك آند فيتش فان «هناك شعوراً متنامياً بأن هذه التقنية تصادف نجاحاً كبيراً»، كما ذكر بأن البحوث المتعلقة بطاقة الأمواج بدأت في المناطق ذات الكثافة السكانية العالية منذ نحو عشرين عاماً، مثل المملكة المتحدة، وأوروبا التي تملك مصادر طبيعية قليلة من الطاقة.
وبين أنه تم إحراز بعض النجاحات في مجالات تدفق المياه الشبيهة بالأمواج، حتى ظهرت الحاجة الماسة للطاقة المتجددة، حيث تركزت التمويلات والبحوث.
وقال بولدوك «هنالك عدد من أدوات تقنية الأمواج، مع الآلاف من النماذج، وتمت متابعة أكثر من 100 فكرة، حيث أنجز عمل مقدر في نحو 50 منها، و20 أخرى يجري العمل فيها على قدم وساق، وعشرة منها على الأقل قريبة من أن تعمل بكامل قوتها».
بريطانيا
أمرت الحكومة البريطانية بالقيام بدراسة جدوى على إنتاج كهرباء مائية من سد بطول 10 أميال عبر مصب نهر سيفيرن في غرب بريطانيا، الذي يمكنه إنتاج نحو 8.6 غيغاواط خالية من الانبعاثات الكربونية، وهو ما يساوي مقدار 8 محطات تعمل بالفحم الحجري أو ما نسبته 5 بالمئة من كهرباء بريطانيا، والذي سيكون أكبر مصنع للطاقة المتجددة في أوروبا.
ومن المتوقع لهذا المصنع أن يعمل بحلول العام 2020، أما الجانب السلبي لهذا المشروع، والذي يكلف 5 مليارات جنيه إسترليني (نحو 7.9 مليار دولار) هو التغطية الدائمة للمياه لنحو 86 ألف فدان، كما أنه من المتوقع أن تقضي على المصادر السمكية في نهر سيفيرن.
حاجة أسترالية
في الوقت الذي عليها أن تنافس طاقة الفحم الحجري الرخيصة في أستراليا، تعتبر «طاقة الأمواج» أحد مصادر الطاقة النظيفة الواعدة في مستقبل أستراليا، ومشاريع كثيرة تتجه الآن نحو أستراليا للاستثمار في الأمواج الغزيرة التي تحيط بذلك البلد الجاف، كما أن تحلية المياه أيضاً من الاحتمالات الواردة ضمن هذه المشاريع.
وعاودت شركة أوشن لينكس في فبراير الماضي إنشاء وحدتها الخاصة بتحويل «طاقة الأمواج» في بورت كيمبلا جنوب مدينة سيدني، وبعد تركيب الوحدة في العام 2005، أجريت عليها في الأشهر القليلة الماضية بعض التعديلات والتجديدات.
وتجري الأعمال الآن للاستمرار في البرنامج التجريبي، ويعتبر سد بورت كيمبلا لطاقة الأمواج نموذجاً يستخدم لعرض مختلف المفاهيم ولفهم أفضل للفيزياء المستخدمة في تحويل الأمواج إلى طاقة، كما أن إنتاج كميات من الكهرباء من هذا السد، تأتي ثانية من حيث الأولوية، حيث لم يتم إدخالها ضمن الشبكة العامة حتى الآن.
ومن ضمن عدد من الطرق التي تمت تجربتها في أستراليا، يبدو أن تقنية «سيتو» هي الأقل تكلفة وكفاءة الآن رغم استخدام طرق أخرى، ولتميز نفسها عن التقنيات الأخرى المستخدمة، تستخدم «سيتو» تقنية الأجهزة الغاطسة بتوليد الكهرباء في البر «وليس في البحر» عبر نظام توربينات يعمل بالطاقة المائية.
كما تتميز «سيتو» بإنتاج المياه المحلاة والكهرباء في الوقت ذاته من دون أي انبعاثات تذكر، كما يمكن لـ«سيتو» التي تغطي مساحة قدرها 155 فداناً، أن تفي بحاجة كل المدن الواقعة في الجنوب من المياه المحلاة بسعر يقارب الـ 75 بالمئة من أسعار مشاريع التحلية الأخرى.
وحث صندوق الحياة البرية العالمي الحكومة الفيدرالية بالاستثمار في «طاقة الأمواج» بعد التقرير الذي نشره بعنوان «نحو تغيير الطاقة، مستقبل (طاقة الأمواج) في أستراليا»، ويقول غريغ بورن المدير التنفيذي للصندوق بأن هذا المشروع سيوفر نحو ثلاثة آلاف وظيفة بحلول العام 2010.
ويقدر لمصادر «طاقة الأمواج» القريبة من الشاطئ في أستراليا أن تنتج نحو 171 ألف ميغاواط، وهي ما يكفي أربعة أضعاف الاستهلاك الحالي من الطاقة في أستراليا، كما سيتم استيعاب أكثر من 14 ألف عامل في مجال طاقة الأمواج بحلول العام 2050.
حول العالم
وقعت باسيفيك غاز آند اليكتريك أكبر شركات شمال كاليفورنيا، اتفاقية مع فينافيرا للطاقة المتجددة لشراء 2 ميغاواط من الكهرباء التي سيتم إنتاجها عبر مزرعة للأمواج تقوم ببنائها فينافيرا بالقرب من مقاطعة همبولدت.
وستبدأ المزرعة في إنتاج الكهرباء في العام 2012، كما أنها ستوفر نحو 245 طناً من ثاني أكسيد الكربون سنوياً، وفي حال نجاحها سيتم توسيعها لتنتج 100 ميغاواط.
مشاريع أسكوتلندية
أعلنت الحكومة الأسكوتلندية في 22 يناير الماضي بناء أكبر محطات توليد طاقة الأمواج في العالم قبالة جزر لويس في الجزر الغربية، لتوفر 70 وظيفة وتعزز ريادة أسكوتلندا في مجال الطاقة المتجددة.
وصدرت الموافقة على إنشاء المحطة بقوة قدرها 4 ميغاواط في منطقة سيدار بجزر لويس، وأخذت مزرعة الأمواج التجارية خطوة جديدة بحصولها على تمويل من شركة «إيه دبليو إس» لطاقة المحيطات الأسكوتلندية قدره 2.1 مليون جنيه إسترليني.
وسيستغل هذا التمويل للتطوير وللتجارة في تقنية «أرخيميدس وويف أسوينغ»، وهي واحدة من التقنيات العالمية القليلة المصرح لها بتوليد كهرباء متجددة نظيفة من أمواج المحيطات، ويأتي دعم «غيه دبليو أس» كجزء من حزمة الدعم البالغة 13 مليون جنيه، والتي يقوم بتمويلها إسكوتيش أكيزيكيوتيف، والذي يهدف لجعل إسكوتلندا رائدة في إنتاج الطاقة البحرية.
خطط برتغالية
تخطط البرتغال لإنتاج 45 بالمئة من طاقتها من الطاقة الشمسية، الرياح والأمواج في العام 2010، وتقوم شركة «إنيرسيس» البرتغالية بتمويل مشروع لإنتاج طاقة الأمواج في شمال البرتغال، والذي بدأت فيه أعمال التشييد في نهاية العام 2006.
وسيقوم المشروع باستخدام تقنية «بيلاميس» لتوليد طاقة الأمواج من المحيطات، وبعد بحوث في معهد ليسبون التقني دامت لعقدين من الزمان، من المنتظر للمشروع أن ينتج طاقة قدرها 2.25 ميغاواط، والتي ستغذي المساكن عبر دخولها الشبكة القومية.
واجهت تقنية بيلاميس بصفتها تقنية من التقنيات الجديدة بعض المشكلات والصعاب غير المتوقعة، ورغم ذلك، مازالت مستمرة في تغذية الشبكة العامة.


----------

